# Canon Updates PERSTEXT With 12 Filters and Better Text Editing



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 12, 2015)

```
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y.,X</strong> — Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced that Canon Marketing Japan Inc. (CMJ) has recently released 12 new free filters and editing functions that include copying and resizing text for the PERSTEXT iOS app that inserts dynamic text into photos so you can enjoy new types of expression.</p>
<p>CMJ is offering PERSTEXT as a free photo editing app for iPhone/iPad on the App Store. With PERSTEXT you can insert dynamic text into photos to convey a message and a greater design sense, and enjoy a new form of expression and communication.</p>
<p>This time, with 12 free filters that make it possible to express changes in color tone, and special effects, as well as the addition of copying and resizing text editing functions, you can enjoy expressing images that suit you with even greater freedom. The new version is available for download at <a href="http://canon.jp/perstext" target="_blank">canon.jp/perstext</a>.</p>
<p>In addition to filters that adjust the color tone, a total of 12 filters to express special effects such as diorama, vignette, and zoom have been added. By changing the filter, it is possible to enjoy a variety of different impressions even with the same image. And, by using the text copy function, the photographer can insert their signature into images brimming with originality when uploading to SNS.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>About PERSTEXT</strong>

PERSTEXT is a free app for iPhone/iPad/iPod touch<sup>1</sup> that makes it possible insert dynamic text into photos, and share them easily on various SNS. With the simple operations of just entering text and specifying the perspective lines with your fingers, you can easily enjoy creating works of art.</p>
<p>By copying edited text, it is now possible to paste into a different image. By pasting text into various works, it can be used for the photo’s signature and help expand the range of expression. Also, a function that can retain the format of edited text when resized has been added, providing even better freedom of layout.</p>
```


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I just looked at the site, I can't read Japanese, but I'm guessing that where it says OS iOS 7 and iOS 8 that means the ones it works with. Well I'm not an early adopter of updates of the iOS having seen to many tears when it breaks stuff but even I'm on iOS 9.0.2 and have a reminder for the next update that has been there a week or more, does this work with iOS 9?
It looks like it may have limited uses for me, namely adding technical notes to a photograph. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## TeT (Nov 13, 2015)

It is for IOS 7 or later, I just installed and it works fine on my IOS 9.1


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi TeT. 
Thanks for the verification, I think I will try this out. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TeT said:


> It is for IOS 7 or later, I just installed and it works fine on my IOS 9.1


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 13, 2015)

What is the purpose of the App and why would Canon be supplying it.
Is it for iphone photographs?
Is it just an advertising gimmick by Canon or does it have some important application?


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 13, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> What is the purpose of the App and why would Canon be supplying it.
> Is it for iphone photographs?
> Is it just an advertising gimmick by Canon or does it have some important application?



Sometimes ''girls just want to have fun!''


----------



## TeT (Nov 13, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> What is the purpose of the App and why would Canon be supplying it.
> Is it for iphone photographs?
> Is it just an advertising gimmick by Canon or does it have some important application?



It works on all photographs in your iphone.


----------

